# Free patterns



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

A few nice patterns here but take a look at the cowl:
http://sundayknits.com/blog/?paged=4


----------



## Andrea from NH (Sep 7, 2016)

Love the pic of the kitties - cute!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very classy patterns. Bookmarked it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great patterns especially the cowl but $6 is a lot for that pattern...


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

????


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Patterns are at a cost....I didn't see any that were free. But I love the cowl.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Cowl is beautiful, very interesting stitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful website ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the cowl but is it a free pattern? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice tutorial on joining colors. It's down a way.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

My apologies to all, it looked like the patterns were there and yes, $6.00 is a lot for a pattern.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Cowl is pretty; the stitch pattern is clever.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

This was available as a free pattern back in 2013.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice link, thank you.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Tanks for the link. I love the cowl AND the pueblo shawl.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice patterns. I've bookmarked this site. Love, love the cowl.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this site! Thanks for the link.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I am in love with the Nepali Bird vest- but can't see a way to purchase it on it's own. Not interested in any other items in the magazine. If anyone should stumble onto a way to order it singly, please let me know!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love the patterns.thanks


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, and yes the cowl is beautiful.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

beaz said:


> A few nice patterns here but take a look at the cowl:
> http://sundayknits.com/blog/?paged=4


searching FOR KNITTING PATTERN FOR AN EARWARMER/BAND.FOUND A FEW ON RAVELRY BUT CAN`T
SEEM TO PRINT IT FROM PDF...NEW PRINTER. I WOULD LIKE JUST A PRINTOUT PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS SUCH A PATTERN TO SHARE THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Some very nice items there. I do like the cowl.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're right, the cowl is gorgeous and I've saved it. Thank you.


----------

